# German Port Webcam allows seeing the Loading Process onto the Ships



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Last night I captured screen shots from the Bremerhaven Port Webcam showing my ship, Demeter Leader (NYK Line), pulling into port to dock. My vehicle is currently being loaded onto it today.

Head over to the European Delivery site via the below link for more photos regarding the loading of these RoRo (roll on roll off) ships that transport our BMWs from Germany to the United States and other ports across the world. Once clicked onto the link scroll down to the posts that show the screen shots of the Bremerhaven Port Webcam with added commentary.

Specifically scroll to post #38 to see the ship pulling up to the dock during the night.

Scroll down one post further (Post #39) to see the ship now moored and loading.

Here is the link:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=832606&page=2










Edited to Add: Ok here is the Bremerhaven Port Webcam screenshot i captured of "our ship" slipping into port at night just before loading my vehicle. It is followed by a close-up photo of the ship itself. The ship Demeter Leader is blue with a white cap and is readily identifiable by the large letters "NYK" on the side.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

And here is a link to the live WebCam of the loading car terminal in Bremerhaven if you want to see for yourself the cars being loaded at the port this very moment: (If your BMW was manufactured in Germany this is where it left the country. It is also likely that it was driven on the bridge you see going over the train tracks that apparently connects the off loading area to the port side staging locations that you see in the Webcam for loading onto the vessels. The BMWs made it to the Bremerhaven staging area by either rail car or truck transporter.)

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&prev=search&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=de&u=http://www.blg-logistics.com/de/kontakt/webcams/&usg=ALkJrhhFotTmf7l4lDc6XEaSVgxFBAGDzg


----------



## les bois (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm on the same ship. I dropped the car off in MUC on the 15th. According to loginout the ship was supposed to depart yesterday.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Here is a link to the live Bremerhaven Port Webcam*



les bois said:


> I'm on the same ship. I dropped the car off in MUC on the 15th. According to loginout the ship was supposed to depart yesterday.


Yeah it is a day or two behind schedule. It was sitting at anchor in the North Sea for several days waiting for a berth to open up.  Here is a screen capture of it as it presently sits moored at the dock. Cars were being loaded yesterday and apparently are continuing to be loaded today. Based on the time it took to load the other RoRo ships that were moored in port before it, it looks like it is taking two days to complete the loading.










Our ship is over on the far right behind the ship with the signage "Hoegh Autoliners" with only the aft area visible. Immediately to its right in the above and below webcam screen shots is a flash of light. It is blue with a white cap.










And here is a link to the live Bremerhaven Port Webcam so you can check for its departure. (Go to and click on the Automobile Export photo in the link.)

http://www.bremerhaven.de/webcams-from-bremerhaven/


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

IN addition here is a link to the ship's live location website for our ship the Demeter Leader. In clicking it you will see that at least for now at the time of this posting it is still recored as being moored in port at Bremerhaven.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/details/ships/shipid:410373/mmsi:352745000/imo:9477921/vesselEMETER_LEADER

(I have no idea why there is a smiley in that link, but it still works.)

Also here is an aerial view of the Bremerhaven Port automobile loading area that should help to put the webcam views into perspective. Just look for the bridge crossing over the railroad tracks in both. (It is my understanding that our BMWs are individually driven over that bridge from BMW's own staging area on the other side of the tracks.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

les bois said:


> I'm on the same ship. I dropped the car off in MUC on the 15th. According to loginout the ship was supposed to depart yesterday.


Here is a photo I took at loginout in MUC Sunday morning the 15th. There was only one empty parking space left as evident in the photo as positioned next to my vehicle. Did you get it or by the time you checked in had the transport truck already been there? I had been under the impression that it would be at least until Monday before the cars would be loaded onto the auto carrier. I thought it interesting that all the other vehicles had been moved by the loginout staff to face forward which I assumed might be a signal to the car carrier that they were ready to be loaded.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Off to Southampton we go*



les bois said:


> I'm on the same ship. I dropped the car off in MUC on the 15th. According to loginout the ship was supposed to depart yesterday.


As of this morning (late afternoon in Bremerhaven on Friday March 27th) our ship is no longer visible in the port webcam. Checking the ship's location website it reports it as still in the port but instead of being "moored" it gives its status as "stopped" and there is now a reporting of its next port of call, Southhampton.

My guess is that it has moved back away from the dock and is now completely hidden by the ship that was in front of it and is awaiting the tugs to escort it out of the port in Bremerhaven. It appears all of the cars have now been loaded including yours and mine.


----------



## les bois (Dec 15, 2014)

Northcar said:


> Here is a photo I took at loginout in MUC Sunday morning the 15th. There was only one empty parking space left as evident in the photo as positioned next to my vehicle. Did you get it or by the time you checked in had the transport truck already been there? I had been under the impression that it would be at least until Monday before the cars would be loaded onto the auto carrier. I thought it interesting that all the other vehicles had been moved by the loginout staff to face forward which I assumed might be a signal to the car carrier that they were ready to be loaded.


I dropped it off Sunday 5:30am....the red one is mine, 5th from the left. Backed it in myself (trying to follow protocol). The lady who owns the Volvo SUV completed her paperwork the same time I did (Saturday morning).

Thanks for the pics and links. My understanding is the voyage should last roughly a month. Port arrival date was estimated as 4/24. Does that align with your information?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*The Ocean Journey Begins*



les bois said:


> I dropped it off Sunday 5:30am....the red one is mine, 5th from the left. Backed it in myself (trying to follow protocol). The lady who owns the Volvo SUV completed her paperwork the same time I did (Saturday morning).
> 
> Thanks for the pics and links. My understanding is the voyage should last roughly a month. Port arrival date was estimated as 4/24. Does that align with your information?


Yes that is close to what I was told as to arrival at the port near Oxnard, California. Just checked the ship's status again and see that it is now underway on its own power and should arrive in Southampton on 3/29 at 4:00 A.M. The Bremerhaven port times have also been added showing its prior arrival at 3:16 A.M. on the 26th and its departure time as 6:20 P.M. today the 27th (within the last hour).

I assume it will be picking up BMW manufactured Minis and/or Rolls Royces when it docks in England after possibly dropping off any BMWs headed to Great Britain.

Within the next two or three weeks we may get a chance to see our cars slipping through the Panama Canal. Here is a photo from a prior European Delivery that I was able to capture of the ship carrying my car as seen on the Panama Canal webcam:


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Some added photos of your car at the drop off location*



les bois said:


> I dropped it off Sunday 5:30am....the red one is mine, 5th from the left. Backed it in myself (trying to follow protocol). The lady who owns the Volvo SUV completed her paperwork the same time I did (Saturday morning).
> 
> Thanks for the pics and links. My understanding is the voyage should last roughly a month. Port arrival date was estimated as 4/24. Does that align with your information?


Here are some added shots I just pulled off my camera that captured your Red Rider there at the LoginOut drop off location several hours after you dropped it off:

The red is a stunning choice for the sporty 2 series iMHO, especially for your M version.


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

Interesting.

So they do have a bridge.

I always thought they use a catapult guessing from what happens to some cars


----------



## les bois (Dec 15, 2014)

Northcar said:


> Here are some added shots I just pulled off my camera that captured your Red Rider there at the LoginOut drop off location several hours after you dropped it off:
> 
> The red is a stunning choice for the sporty 2 series iMHO, especially for your M version.


Great pics, thanks! Trying to not think about the wait....

Which is yours?


----------



## les bois (Dec 15, 2014)

Northcar said:


> Here are some added shots I just pulled off my camera that captured your Red Rider there at the LoginOut drop off location several hours after you dropped it off:
> 
> The red is a stunning choice for the sporty 2 series iMHO, especially for your M version.


Great pics, thanks! Trying to not think about the wait....

Quite a few 2xx there. Which is yours?


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

les bois said:


> Great pics, thanks! Trying to not think about the wait....
> 
> Quite a few 2xx there. Which is yours?


This one:




























By the way our ship is now in Southampton Harbor preparing to dock for its first port since the loading of our vehicles two days ago in Bremerhaven.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*First Port of Call*

[QUOTE

By the way our ship is now in Southampton Harbor preparing to dock for its first port since the loading of our vehicles two days ago in Bremerhaven.[/QUOTE]

Here is a screen shot taken minutes ago from the ship's location website confirming it is now in Southampton Port. Note even though it reports it is under its own power the speed is down to almost one knot. Since it is around 5:00 A.M. in the morning there may be some time lapse before it is moored at the dock to unload and load vehicles.










And here is a screen capture concurrent in time from the Southampton Webcam that likely shows our ship in the upper right as one of the lights: (Unfortunately does not look like there is a Webcam just for the vehicle loading area as there was in Bremerhaven.)










Note the windsock in the Southampton Webcam screen capture. Transiting from Bremerhaven to Southampton the ship encountered 30 knot per hour winds. I am sure the cars are well secured and that is no challenge for a ship the size of ours.

EDITED TO ADD: Now at approximately 6:00 A.M. Great Britain Time the reporting is that the ship is "moored." (Time to jump off the ship and grab some Fish and Chips for breakfast from the local pub. On a more somber note a visit to the local Titanic museum (Sea City Museum) later in the day while the ship remains moored would likely be in order.)

You Tube Link regarding opening of the Sea City Museum in Southampton in commemoration of The Titanic:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcWDnVrBHfM


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Off to Panama - next stop the Panama Canal*



Northcar said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> EDITED TO ADD: Now at approximately 6:00 A.M. Great Britain Time the reporting is that the ship is "moored." (Time to jump off the ship and grab some Fish and Chips for breakfast from the local pub. On a more somber note a visit to the local Titanic museum (Sea City Museum) later in the day while the ship remains moored would likely be in order.)
> 
> ...


End of Quote.

TODAY'S UPDATE:

Our ship, the Demeter Leader, loaded with our BMWs is now departing Great Britain with next identified Port of Call Cristobal, Panama.

Interestingly the Port of Departure is identified as Fawley rather than Southampton, a name familiar to those who follow the Wizard Families of Harry Potter. In our case though it is in reference to England's largest oil refinery of same name, the Exxon Mobil facility on the southwest banks of Southampton. Fawley is likely where the good ship Demeter Leader fueled up for its now underway Atlantic crossing. (Given the short time in Southampton (10 hours) and that the time moored was on a Sunday there is a likelihood that the ship left Bremerhaven full of vehicles and there was no needed further loading of vehicles manufactured in Great Britain making this primarily a fuel stop.)

With today's departure on Sunday March 29th at 3:41 PM with an estimated time of arrival in Panama's Cristobal for April 12th at 5:09 PM UTC we are looking at exactly two weeks to make it from England to the Panama Canal.

Here is the latest screen capture from the Demeter Leader positioning website identifying the ship leaving Southampton and identifying its next port of call as in Panama. It appears there well be no East Coast or Gulf Coast stops as is often the case for ships heading to the ports in California so we will have a much speedier journey than otherwise with the prospect of the BMW's making it to the VPC in Oxnard, California by April 24th or 25th as scheduled.


----------

